# Pile interne PowerMac G3/G4/G5



## Onmac (9 Août 2011)

Salut ! 
Bon voilà, après plusieurs recherches sans résultat, je me décide à lancer ce sujet. 
*Où trouver les piles internes des PowerMac G3/G4/G5 ? *
J'ai cherché sur AboutBatteries, étais voir un spécialiste des piles/batteries sur Lille et encore de nombreux magasins (Fnac, Darty etc..) pour trouver ces fameuses piles internes. 
Ils m'ont tous répondu: "On n'en fabrique plus de nos jours" 
Alors voilà, je cherche désespérément ces piles. Es ce que quelqu'un à déjà acheté ces piles? Où ? Quel prix?
Je possède plusieurs modèles, ce sont des 1/2 AA 3,6V 

Merci de m'aider dans ma recherche ! 

Offre 5 coup de boules à celui qui me trouve un site pour en acheter !!


----------



## drs (9 Août 2011)

A moi les coups de boule 

Et encore

Vous en voulez encore?


----------



## Onmac (9 Août 2011)

+5 pour drs !


----------



## Rantanplan (13 Août 2011)

J'en ai acheté une il y a quelques mois pour mon PMG4 au magasin 1001 piles rue du Faubourg Saint Denis à Paris, près de la gare du Nord.

Prix = 10 .

Ils ont un site : www.1001piles.com


----------



## HenZ (15 Septembre 2011)

Yep! J'ai trouvé une pile pour mon G5 chez 1001 piles: ils ont plusieurs boutiques sur Paris mais il me semble que Rantanplan a deja donné toutes les infos.


----------

